# [risolto] man e unicode

## fabius

La lingua del sistema è in inglese però sono installate alcune pagine man in italiano. La localizzazione è la seguente

```

$ locale

LANG=it_IT.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE=POSIX

LC_MONETARY="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES=en_GB.UTF-8

LC_PAPER="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=

```

mentre in /etc/man.conf c'è la riga

```

NROFF           /usr/bin/nroff -c -mandoc

```

Ho notato che man ha dei problemi nella visualizzazione del carattere hyphen di sillabazione delle parole alla fine di una riga. Ad esempio con

```

$ man man

```

mi compare il manuale in italiano: vedo senza problemi le accentate però c'è il problema descritto sopra. Se lancio invece man come

```

$ LANG=it_IT man man

```

la situazione si inverte: nessun problema con il carattere hyphen ma ci sono giustamente problemi con le accentate.

Qualche suggerimento?Last edited by fabius on Fri Aug 04, 2006 7:56 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fabius

up, proprio nessuno ha lo stesso problema?   :Sad: 

----------

## lavish

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/utf-8.xml#doc_chap3 --> man

Aiuta?

----------

## fabius

Ho già fatto quel cambiamento  :Sad: 

Se fai per esempio

```

LANG=en_GB man man

LANG=en_GB.UTF-8 man man

```

vedi sempre bene i caratteri di sillabazione (-) alla fine delle righe?

----------

## lavish

da man man

```
BUGS

       The -t option only works if a troff-like program is installed.

       If  you  see blinking \255 or <AD> instead of hyphens, put `LESS-

       CHARSET=latin1' in your environment.
```

funzia?

----------

## fabius

Ho finalmente risolto, era un problema di font. Prima usavo Bitstream Vera Sans Mono, ora sono passato al DejaVu Sans Mono ed il problema è scomparso. Ora lanciando

```
man man
```

vedo accentate e carattere di hypen senza problemi e con le impostazioni della localizzazione su UTF-8.

Ah, grazie dell'aiuto lavish.

----------

## bandreabis

come si fa a cambiare il carattere?

----------

## lavish

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> come si fa a cambiare il carattere?

   :Question: 

a cosa ti riferisci?

----------

## bandreabis

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *bandreabis wrote:*   come si fa a cambiare il carattere?  
> 
> a cosa ti riferisci?

 

 *fabius wrote:*   

> Prima usavo Bitstream Vera Sans Mono, ora sono passato al DejaVu Sans Mono ed il problema è scomparso.

 

----------

## randomaze

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

>  *lavish wrote:*    *bandreabis wrote:*   come si fa a cambiare il carattere?  
> 
> a cosa ti riferisci? 
> 
>  *fabius wrote:*   Prima usavo Bitstream Vera Sans Mono, ora sono passato al DejaVu Sans Mono ed il problema è scomparso. 

 

Dipende dal terminale che stai usando, ognuno ha un suo modo di gestire i font... dalle opzioni di configurazione in apposita finestra (che, credo, abbiano i vari *term dei DE) all'opzione '-fn' di xterm.

----------

## lavish

Intendi font allora. Ovviamente dipende dal terminale in uso. E per il tuo terminale, basta dare un'occhiata al.. man  :Wink: 

//EDIT: bruciato sul tempo da randomaze  :Razz: 

----------

## bandreabis

Uso konsole.

Ma forse più utile che poter usare unicode per le accentate, sarebbe meglio poter leggere tutti i manuali inn inglese visto che sono mooooolto più recenti delle man pages in italiano, ma questo è argomento di un altro post.

Andrea

EDIT: niente ho trovato. scusate, ora provo.

EDIT2: il carattere non c'entra nulla.  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## fabius

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> EDIT2: il carattere non c'entra nulla. 

 

Nel mio caso c'entrava eccome  :Smile: 

Anche io uso konsole. Sei sicuro di avere cambiato anche man.conf?

----------

## bandreabis

conf cambiata e ho provato tutti i fonts

----------

## fabius

quale la tua configurazione della localizzazione?

----------

